# 1972 John Deere 3130 2wd front wheel wobble



## Mike Brixey (May 10, 2020)

On jacking up the front of the tractor there is a good 4-5" movement on both front wheels before the steering wheel will move, whether engine is running or not. I have changed the steering column, it made no difference. There is no play in any of the ball joints. It has had a new bell crank pin and bearings with still no improvement. Steering works fine on the road but hit a bump and the wheels start wobbling together. If you slightly turn the steering wheel in either direction it will stop the wheel wobble until you hit the next bump! Now scratching my head. Any ideas welcome. Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mike, welcome to the forum.

There is no play in any of the ball joints? That leaves worn out spindle bearings/bushings on the front axles/wheels, or excess play in the steering gearbox. Or both. 

Do you have a shop manual for your tractor? There will be a section in your manual on how to adjust the steering gearbox slop back to spec.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

If it is in the spindles, be careful. You could loose a wheel. I had a spindle bearing go out of the NAA years ago. Wound up stripping out the nut. When I hit my 1100 ft driveway, the LF wheel came off and went into the ditch, I was in road gear and the tractor stayed up on 3 wheels til I got to the barn. As soon as I cut back on the throttle, the bald wheel slowly settled to the ground. Finally settled in an old sand pile next to the barn. Scared me to deaf. I would not care for a repeat


----------

